# Camallanus worms- Fenbendazole



## Heatheratl

The nightmare worm strikes again! I bought a couple of new guppies from Petsmart (when will I learn my lesson) and about a week later I noticed the female guppy with the camallanus worm. I took her out of the tank (no other fish display any symptoms and I see no more worms on any other fish.. tho I am still watching them all closely). I kept 50% of the water but I completely emptied the tank, bleached everything.. aside from the fish.. rinsed, rinsed and rinsed some more and set the whole tank back up again. Everyone made it through the ordeal fine. Now on to the infected fish...

I went to my local feed store, and based on all the info I have gathered from the internet, bought the Safe-guard Fenbendazole concentrate. I found the proper dose and saturated some blood worms and fed the fish... dumping the left over meds directly into the sick tank. Nothing seemed to be happening and I could see two very large worms protruding and I actually picked the fish up out of the water and pulled the worms out with tweezers.. they were still alive and well but came out easily. The next 24 hours this poor little gal was a pooping machine.. the worms had obviously impacted her. Now this morning I see another worm hanging there alive and well. I soaked more bloodworms as well as some dried flake food and dumped that in there. Again.. nothing seems to be happening. I am guessing she is just choosing not to eat the food.

Any advise?

Help!!

And THANKS!!*c/p*


----------



## caffeinefix

About all I can say is your doing the right thing, Pet Smart does have a 15 or 30 day guarantee if you kept your receipt and QUARANTINE all new fish before adding to your existing tank for that self same reason...
Oh, & try a little Brine Shrimp/med combo... fish seem to find Brine Shrimp irresistible for some reason


----------



## NursePlaty

*I have Platies and I have had this infestation before. It is a nightmare. Once the red spikes (worms) are visible from the anus, more than likely the other fish are infected too. There are many strains of this parasite because the farm that raise and breed fish, heavily medicate the fish causing the Camalanus worms to be now resistant to most medications. However I did try to start low on the medications and work up. First I used Jungle Lab Parasite Clear which contains Praziquantel. They are known to be immune to Prazi but I wanted to try it anyway. I broke a tablet in half, dissolved in water, and soaked it in fish flakes. I chose to use fish flakes because it is more absorbant than pellets or frozen live foods. You must not soak it long, because if they taste the meds, they will spit it back out. I soaked it for about 30-40 seconds and gave it to them. Surprisingly either the next day or next 2 days, they started pooping the worms out. All the feces are red in color, also I see the worms too. 

I was worm free for a month. Now 2 days ago... one of my fish has the symptom agian. This parasite is a nightmare. 

I have a planted tank, and I believe the best way for me to handle this.. is to euthanize all fish, be fish-free for 2-3 months and add fish agian. On a few websites, they also recommend euthanizing all fish. Camalanus need a host to survive, no host equals no Camalanus. But I love my fish too much to do that, I will continue dosing, and if it doesnt work I might sadly resort to that final option.*


----------



## littlefish

Here ( Manage your freshwater aquarium, tropical fishes and plants: Camallanus infection ) is a treatment that succeded in infection with camallanus. It is a very difficult disease but it can be cured it is treated right.


----------

